# Fending off dogs



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

While riding last week I came across a woman who could barely control her hounds. I have a dressage whip and a pistol at hand if the need ever arises. But dogs are a bit of a different story. If you take off, you might entice a chase but if you stay, you risk danger to your horse.

What do you do to fend off dogs on the trail?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i had a horse that would go at the dogs front hooves stomping, and teeth bared.
I have also gotten off my horse and kicked the dogs or taken a switch to them.
Get the dog owners name and inform them of leash laws that are in your state.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Carry a powerful water pistol. Dogs hate being shot with water. Even my water dog (Chesapeake) didn't like it and would move away.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think going towards the dogs aggressively would be better than running away. They would chase but if you chase them you have a chance of them retreating


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

They could feel threatened by you running towards them or your horse and attack. 

Shoot off your gun in the opposite direction, ONLY if your horse is okay with it. Or just take a detour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have always turned my horse to face the dog and use my voice as a deterrent (deep and serious, no high-pitched shrieking).. a dog who is just bluffing will generally re-think when faced and I would rather see the dog who isn't bluffing than have it come at our back.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Roman said:


> .........Shoot off your gun in the opposite direction, ONLY if your horse is okay with it........
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry Roman, but, OP, PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS!! Be very sure you know the firearms and self defense laws in your area. One of the most basic protocols of self defense with a firearm is do not draw your weapon unless you are prepared to kill someone or something. The situation, as described did not, in any way, seem to justify deadly force.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

alwaysacolt said:


> While riding last week I came across a woman who could barely control her hounds. I have a dressage whip and a pistol at hand if the need ever arises. But dogs are a bit of a different story. If you take off, you might entice a chase but if you stay, you risk danger to your horse.
> 
> What do you do to fend off dogs on the trail?


A water pistol with vinegar in it. Of course, you should train your horse, ahead of time, not to react when a stream of water shoots past him :wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, definitely don't fire a gun... That's asking for trouble ;-;

EDIT--A squirt/water gun is a good idea, though! If you're alright carrying something like that (in terms of size. The powerful ones can be pretty big xD) with you


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most dogs will run if chased by a horse but hound may be a different matter. They were bred to not give up no matter what.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Hehehe, get a dog-aggressive horse. No dog would ever be caught dead chasing my horse. Even my stupid mutt who loves to chase things has learned you don't chase Rusty...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> A water pistol with vinegar in it. Of course, you should train your horse, ahead of time, not to react when a stream of water shoots past him :wink:


Or better yet ammonia. A good squirt on the nose will send them running.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I have encountered many many dogs riding trails, and I can't think of a single time where my loud, gnarly and deep voice hasn't stopped them in their tracks. You don't need to be carrying an arsenal of weapons. If you have a voice, it's pretty much all you need. I'm not saying it's a guarantee, but if you see one coming, face your horse at it, and then start yelling. It's hard to describe how to make it sound. Don't be yelling like you're yelling at your kids. LOL Make it raspy and loud, almost growly and tell 'em "NO, you better go home" and draw it out. I can almost guarantee a dog that's loose has heard "go home" before. This should at least stop 'em in their tracks. If they don't listen, turn the tables and start walking towards them. I have a neighbor with 130lb American bulldogs that attack bicycles, UPS trucks, you name it. Her male even had the trash man cornered the other day. And yet, I can keep him at bay yelling at him from my horse.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

From my experience most dogs will run when chased/charged by a horse or donkey.

Pit Bulls are one dog that I can think of whose temperaments wouldn't take kindly to being chased. With them though just DONT get between them and their person.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Pit bulls run just as hard as any other. LOL! So do German shepherds, rotties, and like I said, American bull dogs. Their bark is usually bigger than their bite. I would never get between them and their person, and they have every right to bark and protect their own property. I just hate charging, loud mouth dogs when I'm minding my own business on a public road especially.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Or better yet ammonia. A good squirt on the nose will send them running.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've also used jalapeno pepper juice. Make sure the wind doesn't blow it back in you or your horses eyes.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

In my trial., I usefully face around 10 wild dogs. The spot where we meet is great for gallop. So I usually will run them out. It kinda exciting to have them a
around you. The chase me around half mile. Last week while I was riding on pavement road; a dog stared charging at us, I start yalling. My mare though i want her to run him. She galloped in the road with traffic. It was scary. I was afraid from sliding. It was scary. My advice do not teach your horse to out run them. Most dogs do not have the gut to attack, but anyway,
I would love to have pepper spray that shoot over a distance. I used to ride stallion who does not care about dogs. He kindaj knew they are not serious. I guess I miss riding stallions.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

In my trial., I usefully face around 10 wild dogs. The spot where we meet is great for gallop. So I usually will run them out. It kinda exciting to have them a
around you. The chase me around half mile. Last week while I was riding on pavement road; a dog stared charging at us, I start yalling. My mare though i want her to run him. She galloped in the road with traffic. It was scary. I was afraid from sliding. It was scary. My advice do not teach your horse to out run them. Most dogs do not have the gut to attack, but anyway,
I would love to have pepper spray that shoot over a distance. I used to ride stallion who does not care about dogs. He kindaj knew they are not serious. I guess I miss riding stallions.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

IMO i wouldnt use pepper spray or any kind of spray. Last thing you want is the winds to change direction and you or your horse to fall vitcim to your spray.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

When we use to trail ride, if a dog came snapping at our heels we yelled at it in that deep voice and/or went at it with the horse. When I was riding down a back dirt road one day in Texas on my QH, a young girl was yelling and crying as she had a small puppy with her and two hounds were circling her and trying to get the puppy out of her arms! I told her to count to three and side step then charged those hounds and sent them back to their home!! 

Owner was ****ed that I left divots in his yard, the girl got a ride home on my horse while I led him, holding that puppy, but told the owners of the hounds, this wasn't the first incident and if it continues then those hounds won't be coming home. My QH gelding would slam his hooves down or kick of a dog got near enough to him and on occasion he would snake his head out to bite too if they came too close. 

My Percheron mares, if they are in harness and dogs come out, it is game on with one of my mares. She will go to stomping and will try to get the dog, she hates them.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried to multi-quote but it didn't work...

Re: ammonia spray -- this is very dangerous. Don't do it. You can easily do permanent damage to the dog's eyes or nasal passages.

I second the comments about using any kind of irritant as a spray - you don't want it to come back to your horse.

I STRONGLY disagree with firing a gun unnecessarily. Do NOT do this.

Personally, I tell them to go home and ignore them if they stay in their yard. If they out of the yard, I chase them back.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

alwaysacolt said:


> While riding last week I came across a woman who could barely control her hounds. I have a dressage whip and a pistol at hand if the need ever arises. But dogs are a bit of a different story.


Okay, I am reading this tread because I am truly interested in people's responses, BUT.. I had to laugh... The way it was worded it sounds like the dressage whip and the pistol are for the woman... "But dogs are a different story..."


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

mammakatja said:


> I have encountered many many dogs riding trails, and I can't think of a single time where my loud, gnarly and deep voice hasn't stopped them in their tracks. You don't need to be carrying an arsenal of weapons. If you have a voice, it's pretty much all you need. I'm not saying it's a guarantee, but if you see one coming, face your horse at it, and then start yelling. It's hard to describe how to make it sound. Don't be yelling like you're yelling at your kids. LOL Make it raspy and loud, almost growly and tell 'em "NO, you better go home" and draw it out. I can almost guarantee a dog that's loose has heard "go home" before. This should at least stop 'em in their tracks. If they don't listen, turn the tables and start walking towards them. I have a neighbor with 130lb American bulldogs that attack bicycles, UPS trucks, you name it. Her male even had the trash man cornered the other day. And yet, I can keep him at bay yelling at him from my horse.


I use the same "angry voice" as I do with the horses.

I'm usually calm and laid back with a quiet voice so when I really _growled_ at one the other day the kids said "Yogiwick's gone to the dark side!" LOL

It's a very different voice.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Riding in the UK can often encounter many gates so, I would often carry my hunting whip to assist with opening them, comes in handy if a dog did come after the horses. A very rare occurence,

We had new people move in down the road and she had two Border Collies, both would jump the gate and attack the horses, I called her and asked her to keep them in. I was to.d that they meant no harm, which they didn't really but, it was enough to spook the horses out across the road and should a car be coming might be nasty.
I warned her that I would stop them if she didn't.
Next time I rode past she was actually in the garden, dogs jumped the gate, she didn't even try to call them back. Horse stood still whist th dogs were snapping at his heels, I just whipped both dogs and hard, got them both as they I went back over the gate - problem solved.

Owner didn't like it but she had been warned, after that the dogs were kept in thwack yard.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate it when dog owners try to blow you off by telling you their dogs mean no harm. True, many dogs don't mean "real" harm and are just mouthing off, but I'm not so concerned about being bitten. I have a horse that tolerates anything if she knows it's coming, but when she has something come charging at her before she's had an opportunity to register what it is, she'll do a split second 180 and ask questions later. And of course if I have my kids with me, I'm even more sensitive to what's around me. I don't care if your Dachshund is charging me, he has not business messing with me on horseback. Not keeping track of your dogs is right up there with honking your horn at me on the highway when it comes to disrespecting riders.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Captain Evil said:


> The way it was worded it sounds like the dressage whip and the pistol are for the woman... "But dogs are a different story..."


Well, it's true that I've never yet met a dog I couldn't be friends with, given a little time and maybe a few treats. Humans, not so much :-(


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Loose dogs do worry me, to be honest, but only if I'm walking a dog or riding a horse.

I used to do a lot of pit bull rescue, and while I had a few pretty rotten experiences, most... maybe all... of my dog bites have come from dogs who would never hurt a fly... including 40 stitches from an Irish setter. They are still one of my favorite breeds. 

The only breed I am afraid of as a whole, is the Chesapeke Bay Retriever, and I am REALLY afraid of them. When I see one, I break out into a sweat. It is totally unwarranted as I have never been bitten or threatened by one, and hardly ever even see them. One day I'm gonna get me a little Chessie so I will get over this irrational attitude.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

How fitting this came up as a thread. After our ride yesterday we are back at the trailhead (still in the saddle) and a lady's mastiff mix charged my wife and I and our two paso Fino's. Our horses are good with dogs, so my gelding reared just a bit but then stood firm facing this snarling dog. The dog then nipped at him and I told the lady she needed to get control of her dog asap. I moved my boy towards the dag scolding it loudly and firmly, which usually has a dog in retreat. She was unable to get the dog under control and he came around and flanked us and lunged at me. Bad move, I pepper sprayed him from the saddle. Bear spray will stop ANYTHING in its tracks, buy it, carry it and know how to use it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Captain Evil said:


> Loose dogs do worry me, to be honest, but only if I'm walking a dog or riding a horse.
> 
> I used to do a lot of pit bull rescue, and while I had a few pretty rotten experiences, most... maybe all... of my dog bites have come from dogs who would never hurt a fly... including 40 stitches from an Irish setter. They are still one of my favorite breeds.
> 
> The only breed I am afraid of as a whole, is the Chesapeke Bay Retriever, and I am REALLY afraid of them. When I see one, I break out into a sweat. It is totally unwarranted as I have never been bitten or threatened by one, and hardly ever even see them. One day I'm gonna get me a little Chessie so I will get over this irrational attitude.


Very interesting "I'm not afraid of dogs I'm afraid of Cheseapeke Bay Retrievers" It's not even a common breed, or a typically considered threatening one! Not making fun of your I just find it interesting.


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

Please please please do not carry around ammonia! If you get it in your own eyes or your horse's it can cause excruciating pain and blindness. It can explode if it gets hot.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Get yourself a Chessy. The ones I've owned have been some of the best dogs. 
They are truely one tough breed.

I find this thread discussion interesting. I've just never had problems with dogs on the trail. Yes you get the occasional one dog that runs out and wants to bark a warning that you are approaching. But I've always had them back down and retreat as I continued to move forward

Had a neighbor who had a mean dog on a chain. When it would get loose it would run in and try to nip my horses heels. Of course that happened about twice and my paint gelding doubled barreled him and sent him to the vet with broken ribs. He always had better respect for my horses after than.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have not come across any stray dogs yet and probably won't likely as I ride over the neighbours private farm land. Im Thankful for this, as recently in NZ two riders had their horses attacked on a beach by a large mastiff. The horses both had bites to their legs and bums. One women was thrown from her horse and I believe she tried to catch her horses reins and got tangled in them when the dog came back at the horse again... What a horrible sitution to be in. I think it stopped when one of the horses finally managed to get a decent kick to the dog.

however when I got my first horse, my own dogs chased him (I was not on him) he stopped and went to kick them. But my mutt dogs tripped over each other and kinda slammed into his back legs. Stopping the kick and diverting their attention form the horse. I think it confused my old horse as to what they were doing and he just walked off.

They have not cared about any of my horses since.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know about hounds, here we have a pit bull problem. People raise them and train them to be guard dogs for their pot farms. Within the last 3 years over half the houses on our riding route have started growing pot and having guard dogs. At first it made me really nervous. Those big, muscular dogs would charge the fence every time we rode by. Over time I started not really noticing them anymore because they would bark and growl and try to kill their fence but couldn't get out. 

Well a few weeks back I was tuning out two large pit bulls that always charge the fence and then I watched the lead dog in full attack mode duck under it. They had dug under the fence at some point and came right at us. I freaked out. Rio didn't seem to notice that anything was amiss (he doesn't notice most things). So we turned around quickly and we ran right at the dogs. They backed off quickly but went and hid behind a tree. I didn't trust them not to try to attack again when we walked off so I used my deep, growly voice and told them to GO HOME! and GET!!! all while now advancing at a walk. I made myself as large and as loud as possible. They retreated a little further but immediately crouched down again and resumed stalking us slowly. I rode up to the house's gate and yelled for someone for about 5 full minutes until someone came out and told them about the fence. They started fixing it right then and I haven't had any problems since.

I am not convinced I could turn those dogs away again. They seemed to back off more out of surprise that the large, loud animal was coming near them and not retreating like prey would than out of actual fear. They are huge dogs and could easily kill me and Rio in moments. There is no way we would be able to outrun them. He is too old and I am too poor a rider in any case. 

I am going to invest in some Halt spray or something of a similar nature to keep in my saddle bags.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

So sad to read this. I adore pit bulls, and truly hate to see them used as guard dogs. Any breed of dog, although not any dog, can be made to be aggressive, but when you have a dog as powerful as a pit bull... that is not a good situation. 

Be aware that, unlike a shepherd or herding breed which tends to move in from behind, a pit bull comes from bull-baiting lines, and may well try to go for the nose of a horse. To flip a bull, they grab the nose and twist, throwing the bull off balance and potentially bringing them down. 

I used to ride with my pit bulls, and they would canter right alongside my horse, sweet as you please, and were fabulous with people, even many of the terribly abused ones. Hope they all stay behind their fences!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

If youre going to carry spray carry BEAR spray. It is potent and when used comes out in a powerful stream which can cover distance without dispersing, similar to wasp spray. 

I have used it twice , once on a dog while on my horse and once on a dog while on my bike and it will stop ANYTHING in its tracks. It has proven more effective at stopping Grizzly bear charges than a 44 magnum (82% versus 45%).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd still worry about the other 18%! 

Years ago we took on a Cocker Spaniel that chased anything and everything that moved. 
One day she went after a pony - he kicked her and she was knocked out, she came round and went back barking at his heels. 
Second time she went for a small pony, he too kicked her, he must have hooked his hoof under her belly and rather than kick her threw her up in the air, she somersaulted, landed on her back and was winded. She never chased ponies again.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd still worry about the other 18%! 

Years ago we took on a Cocker Spaniel that chased anything and everything that moved. 
One day she went after a pony - he kicked her and she was knocked out, she came round and went back barking at his heels. 
Second time she went for a small pony, he too kicked her, he must have hooked his hoof under her belly and rather than kick her threw her up in the air, she somersaulted, landed on her back and was winded. She never chased ponies again.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

Please don't use sprays. Last thing you need is winds to change and you or your horse to become the victim.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

FWIW, I am pretty sure my GSDs seizures (either late onset epilepsy (he was _7_ and NO family history, unlikely) or from previous brain injury, knowing him likely) are from being kicked in the head by our horse when around 2 years old. He has done other stupid things (very accident prone) but got kicked in the head yelped and ran off. Came back and his lip was split. Got it stitched and he seemed fine, but you wonder.. Maybe got a concussion.

So do be safe, but all this talk of going after the dogs and Foxhunters story makes me cringe. My dog was NOT 'going after' the horse. He's a herding dog and was simply being annoying.

While my dog is more careful he still tries to herd them.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

alwaysacolt said:


> Please don't use sprays. Last thing you need is winds to change and you or your horse to become the victim.


 No, last thing I need is for me or my horse to be injured or maimed by a vicious dog or other animal. I tend to give people some credit for not being total idiots. I've used it twice and neither my horse or I were victimized and the offending creatures were immediately stopped and suffered no permanent harm as far as I am aware. 

What would you suggest as an alternative? In the bush you have either a large caliber handgun or bear spray. I dont really care to tote around my Desert Eagle .50 or Ruger .44 mag while riding, so bear spray it is.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

A simple pistol will do.
Also charging the dogs works quite well too. I had 2 large dogs bust out of no where on Weds. I charged them and told them to go home. I roll backed and charged 3 times before they fully left us alone. Neither horse, rider nor dog was harmed.

I'm glad you've used it with no issues before. But it's bound to happen and you'll fully regret it. And yes, the offending animals were harmed. Bear spray works because it does harm to the animal. If it didn't then a bear wouldn't back off when you used it.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

"Wind can inﬂuence bear spray’s accuracy and distance; however, our data show that wind rarely affected the outcome of bear–human interactions involving bear spray, which is likely because many close encounters do not occur in open areas, but rather in dense brush or forests where wind is greatly attenuated (T. Smith, Brigham Young University, unpublished data; S. Herrero, University of Calgary, unpublished data). High exit velocities of spray from cans likely compensates for cross-wind effects and may account for the low incidence of wind-related effects reported in Alaska. Of the 72 incidents we studied, 4 (6%) involved persons that had to leave the area to alleviate burning eyes and coughing. No one reported being incapacitated by spray, although one user said he had to move or he would have been overwhelmed."

This is from the study found here. PDF]
*wdfw.wa.gov*/hunting/*bear*_cougar/*bear*/files/JWM_*BearSpray*Alaska.pdf


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

alwaysacolt said:


> A simple pistol will do.
> Also charging the dogs works quite well too. I had 2 large dogs bust out of no where on Weds. I charged them and told them to go home. I roll backed and charged 3 times before they fully left us alone. Neither horse, rider nor dog was harmed.
> 
> I'm glad you've used it with no issues before. But it's bound to happen and you'll fully regret it. And yes, the offending animals were harmed. Bear spray works because it does harm to the animal. If it didn't then a bear wouldn't back off when you used it.


I'm a bit puzzled here. You seem worried that bear spray will harm the offending animal. But you're willing to shoot it instead?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

alwaysacolt said:


> A simple pistol will do.
> Also charging the dogs works quite well too. I had 2 large dogs bust out of no where on Weds. I charged them and told them to go home. I roll backed and charged 3 times before they fully left us alone. Neither horse, rider nor dog was harmed.
> 
> I'm glad you've used it with no issues before. But it's bound to happen and you'll fully regret it. And yes, the offending animals were harmed. Bear spray works because it does harm to the animal. If it didn't then a bear wouldn't back off when you used it.


It's "bound to happen.." How do you figure? I am a mature (have an AARP card) adult and have spent my entire life outdoors and I have twice had to spray an animal..once one my road bike..so really doesn't count and once in a PARKING LOT which was a mastiff here recently. So I'd say the odd of it being "bound to happen" are slim to none..and slim went on vacation. 

If you're not comfortable enough with your ability to properly handle and deploy a potentially injurious product, I highly recommend you not do so, however that doesn't mean others are not fully capable of doing so safely.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> I'm a bit puzzled here. You seem worried that bear spray will harm the offending animal. But you're willing to shoot it instead?


Would you rather an animal suffer or have a quick death? Why are you confused by that?


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

STT GUY said:


> It's "bound to happen.." How do you figure? I am a mature (have an AARP card) adult and have spent my entire life outdoors and I have twice had to spray an animal..once one my road bike..so really doesn't count and once in a PARKING LOT which was a mastiff here recently. So I'd say the odd of it being "bound to happen" are slim to none..and slim went on vacation.
> 
> If you're not comfortable enough with your ability to properly handle and deploy a potentially injurious product, I highly recommend you not do so, however that doesn't mean others are not fully capable of doing so safely.


lol
So typical of "mature" adults. Especially when they rely on previous experiences. Why not just go down the safer path? Oh because you've been down the rocky one twice without incident so you want to continue using the less safe path....
Hhhmmm, yeah. I'm good. Especially when there are much safer methods.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

alwaysacolt said:


> A simple pistol will do.


For what? You shoot someone's dog, want to figure the odds on your long-term survival?


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

jamesqf said:


> For what? You shoot someone's dog, want to figure the odds on your long-term survival?


It's there as a back up. Definitely not as a 1st choice. If charging the dog and my dressage whip doesn't confince the dog then it isn't mentally right to still be alive. If I leave a dog like that alive it may harm someone eventually.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

alwaysacolt said:


> It's there as a back up. Definitely not as a 1st choice. If charging the dog and my dressage whip doesn't confince the dog then it isn't mentally right to still be alive. If I leave a dog like that alive it may harm someone eventually.


So help me out, as I am having trouble with your logic. So you propose you shooting a dog with a handgun and killing it (if your a good shot which most people are not) or most likely critically injuring it so it runs away and suffers a slow death versus spraying (where it learns a lesson and recovers fully) it is a better way when your skills with the whip fail you. Ok if you say so.:shock:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, I've about exhausted my google-fu skills on this. I've learned quite a bit, 

* Bear spray is pepper spray (capsicum) (spelling?)
* Bear spray is weaker than pepper sprays intended for use against humans.
* The only permanent ill effects of pepper spray come in the remote chance the animal has an allergic reaction. I could find no examples of this happening.
* Bear spray is statistically more effective than firearms at stopping an aggressive bear.
* Washing the affected area with baby shampoo is the recommended remedy for the irritation caused by bear spray.
* Incidents of wind or other causes of folks being affected by their own bear spray are low. 2% -6% depending on the study.
* Pepper sprays designed as defense against dogs have a range of about 10 feet, vs bear spray with a range of about 25 feet.
* Bear spray is legal and available in all 50 of the United States. Pepper spray for defense against humans is not.

We all make our own choices.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can tell you that there are plenty of perfectly sound and healthy physically and mentally dogs that may not "stop" at those things.

Again, my dog as an example who is NOT aggressive but is a large "formidable" (not really) herding breed (GSD). He will not harm any person (for no reason) or any horse, but he WILL try to herd.

I can tell you if someone shot and killed my very sweet friendly dog simply because they couldn't understand or control a strange dog I would be LIVID and completely distraught.

Charging him would NOT help (probably make it worse) and waving a dressage whip would not help.

Now if a dog is close enough to really hit it's probably actually lunging and biting at a horse.

But before people start killing dogs you should probably think outside the box...

Of course there are potentially serious situations but many of them are NOT (see above example)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> Loose dogs do worry me, to be honest, but only if I'm walking a dog or riding a horse.
> 
> I used to do a lot of pit bull rescue, and while I had a few pretty rotten experiences, most... maybe all... of my dog bites have come from dogs who would never hurt a fly... including 40 stitches from an Irish setter. They are still one of my favorite breeds.
> 
> The only breed I am afraid of as a whole, is the Chesapeke Bay Retriever, and I am REALLY afraid of them. When I see one, I break out into a sweat. It is totally unwarranted as I have never been bitten or threatened by one, and hardly ever even see them. One day I'm gonna get me a little Chessie so I will get over this irrational attitude.


I had a Chesapeake. 110# of muscle, head like a bear, sweet as could be. He scared people with his yellow eyes though. I still miss him.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Hounds....I own a 160 lb bloodhound that I've seen run from squirrels and back peddles after being scolded by chickadees. Not all of them have a hunt instinct. He does track but it's a game;find the friend. My smaller female is a little more houndy but still nothing like my dad's bluetick hounds were.

Pepper spray... I used to work as a cop in a college town. I loved my pepper spray. Never had to use it but the idea of having an alternative to shooting the drunk football player coming at me made me very happy. I did see the guys use it plenty of times. (I guess they were a little quicker to escalate things.)

If you choose to carry pepper spray know what you have. There is a difference in the brands and the size and distance on the stream of spray. It's probably a good idea to take it outside on a windless day and spray it once so you know just how much power you have.

We used to have to do a quick familiarization course with it. Fortunately for me it was voluntary (loved that grandfathering rule at times). The guys would spray each other. Even in a large garage with the doors all open I could feel my lips and eyes burn a bit and I came nowhere near the spray. The guys would be red and burning with the tears and snot rolling out of them like no tomorrow. A few of the men would still be red and irritated looking the next day. One was very much swollen and red for a week. For the most part large amounts of water does work to wash it away but know what it's going to do before you need it.

As for dogs on the trail so far charging them with the horse has worked.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Bear spray. Also works on unsavory people ... and bears!


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Some of the most fun I've had on a horse was with a mare that would charge and try to stomp any aggressive dog. Never had one stick around long enough to see the resdults of her fury. The look on some owners faces when Fido spun and put his tail between his legs was truly priceless.

Current gelding would stand there as he was slowly eaten by a pack of yapping ****zu's. 

Know the law as you prepare and before you react to a threat. Here, bear spray is not legal, while defending livestock (including horses) is.


----------

